# جميع معجزات السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

​ 
*معجزات يسوع المسيح*
يصرح الكتاب المقدس ان هنالك معجزات كثيرة جدا صنعها الرب يسوع, لم تذكر في الكتاب لسبب عددها الهائل, لكن هذه كتبت كي نؤمن انه هو في الله والله فيه.​ 
يوحنا 20: 30-31 "وايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. واما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم اذا آمنتم حيوة باسمه"​ 
يوحنا 21: 24-25 "هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا. وتعلم ان شهادته حق. واشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة امين."​ 
قائمة بمعجزات الرب يسوع المسيح ومكان ذكرها في البشائر الاربعةُ.​ 
--------------------------------​ 

سلطان على قوى الطبيعة :​ 
1 ـ تحويل الماء الى خمر :
يوحنا 2: 1-11​ 
2 ـ اكثار السمك في الشباك : 
لوقا 5: 1-11​ 
3 ـ تهدئة العاصفة : 
متى 8: 23-27 ,,, مرقس 4: 35-41 ,,, لوقا 8: 22-25​ 
4 ـ اشباع خمسة آلاف رجل بالاضافة الى النساء والاولاد : 
متى 14: 13-21 ,,, مرقس 6: 30-44 ,,, لوقا 9: 10-17 ,,, يوحنا 6: 1-15​ 
5 ـ السير على المياه :
متى 14: 25-33 ,,, مرقس 6: 48-50 ,,, يوحنا 6: 19-21​ 
6 ـ اشباع اربعة آلاف رجل بالاضافة الى النساء والاولاد :
متى 15: 32-39 ,,, مرقس 8: 1-10​ 
7 ـ الجزية في فم السمكة :
متى 17: 24-27​ 
8 ـ لعن شجرة التين :
متى 21: 18-22 ,,, مرقس 11: 12-14​ 
9 ـ اكثار السمك للمرة الثانية :
يوحنا 21: 1-11​ 
-------------------------------------​ 
معجزات شفاء امراض :​ 
1 ـ تطهير وشفاء الابرص​متى 8: 1-4 ,,, مرقس 1: 40-45 ,,, لوقا 5: 12-16


2 ـ شفاء خادم قائد المئة :
متى 8: 5-13 ,,, لوقا 7: 1-17


3 ـ شفاء حماة بطرس :
متى 8: 14-15 ,,, مرقس 1: 30-31 ,,, لوقا 4: 38-39


4 ـ شفاء المرضى والمجانين :
متى 8: 16-17 ,,, مرقس 1: 32-34 ,,, لوقا 4: 40-41


5 ـ شفاء المشلول :
متى 9: 2-8 ,,, مرقس 2: 3-12 ,,, لوقا 5: 18-26


6 ـ شفاء نازفة الدم :
متى 9: 20-22 ,,, مرقس 5: 25-34 ,,, لوقا 8: 43-48


7 ـ شفاء اعميين :
متى 9: 27-31


8 ـ شفاء انسان يده يابسة :
متى 12: 9-13 ,,, مرقس 3: 1-6 ,,, لوقا 6: 6-11


9 ـ شفاء ابنة المرأة الكنعانية :
متى 15: 21-28 ,,, مرقس 7: 24-30


10 ـ شفاء الكثيرين في الجليل :
متى 15: 29-31


11 ـ شفاء عميان :
متى 20: 29-34 ,,, مرقس 10: 46-52 ,,, لوقا 18: 35-43


12 ـ شفاء اصم واخرس :
مرقس 7: 31-37


13 ـ شفاء اعمى في بيت صيدا :
مرقس 8: 22-26

14 ـ شفاء امراة منحنية :
لوقا 13: 10-13


15 ـ شفاء مصاب بالاستسقاء :
لوقا 14: 1-4


16 ـ شفاء عشرة برص :
لوقا 17: 11-19


17 ـ ابراء اذن عبد رئيس الكهنة :
لوقا 22: 49-51


18 ـ شفاء ابن خادم الملك :
يوحنا 4: 46-53


19 ـ شفاء مشلول بيت حسدا :
يوحنا 5: 1-9


20 ـ شفاء اعمى منذ الولادة :
يوحنا 9: 1-38

-----------------------------------------

معجزات احياء موتى :

1 ـ احياء ابنة يايرس :
متى 9: 18-26 ,,, مرقس 5: 21-43 ,,, لوقا 8: 40-56

2 ـ احياء ابن ارملة نايين :
لوقا 7: 11-15

3 ـ احياء لعازر :
يوحنا 11: 1-44

-----------------------------------------

معجزات اخراج شياطين :

1 ـ اخراج شياطين في كورة الجرجسيين :
متى 8: 28-32 ,,, مرقس 5: 1-20 ,,, لوقا 8: 26-39

2 ـ اخراج شياطين من اخرس مجنون :
متى 9: 32-33

3 ـ اخراج شيطان من غلام :
متى 17: 14-18 ,,, مرقس 9: 17-24 ,,, لوقا 9: 38-43

4 ـ طرد الروح النجس :
مرقس 1: 23-28 ,,, لوقا 4: 33-37

5 ـ اخراج شيطان من اخرس واعمى :
متى 12: 22-23 ,,, لوقا 11: 14
 
-----------------------------------------







 أذكروني في صلواتكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*بجد رائع يا فراشة شكرا ليكي*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي كتير على الرد





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ملحوظة : الموضوع دا كتبتة بأيدي

فلو فية أي غلط في الشواهد برجاء ارسالي حتى تتم عملية الأصلاح

وربنا يعوضكم كل خير


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​





الله يسلمك يا دون دون


----------



## شريف قابيل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم إيديكى أخت فراشة

و شكراً على التوضيح و التفسير 
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> تسلم إيديكى أخت فراشة
> 
> 
> و شكراً على التوضيح و التفسير
> ​



 ميرسي يا شريف على التعليق


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> *معجزات يسوع المسيح*
> يصرح الكتاب المقدس ان هنالك معجزات كثيرة جدا صنعها الرب يسوع, لم تذكر في الكتاب لسبب عددها الهائل, لكن هذه كتبت كي نؤمن انه هو في الله والله فيه.​
> يوحنا 20: 30-31 "وايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. واما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم اذا آمنتم حيوة باسمه"​
> ...



*جميل اخت فراشة
فهرس رائع ومفيد مشكورة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *جميل اخت فراشة*
> 
> *فهرس رائع ومفيد مشكورة *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


----------



## nonaa (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود كبير يا فراشه
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

رااااااااااائع جدا يا فراشه 

مرسىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> مجهود كبير يا فراشه​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع جدا يا فراشه ​
> 
> 
> مرسىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائع يا فراشه مجهود جميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع*​ 
_*و الرب يبارك ثمرة تجميعك المعجزات في موضوع واحد*_​ 
_*سلام ونعمة المسيح يا وردة*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائع يا فراشه مجهود جميل*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع*​
> 
> 
> _*و الرب يبارك ثمرة تجميعك المعجزات في موضوع واحد*_​
> ...


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يافراشه ده مرجع سريع يغنينا عن البحث
:36_33_7:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> شكرا يافراشه ده مرجع سريع يغنينا عن البحث
> 
> 
> :36_33_7:​


----------



## mnaderm2006 (26 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركم


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

*
شكرا جدا

موضوع فى منتهى الرووووووعه

العدرا تبارككم
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى على التعب والمجهود
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mnaderm2006 (4 يونيو 2010)

*  يتمجد اسمه القدوس *​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوين اوى يا فراشه *
*ربنا يبركيك*​


----------

